# R.I.P. Charlie, May 8 2014



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You did the right thing for Charlie and he'd thank you if he could. Thank you for being so good to him. He'll be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

So very sorry. Praying for God's comfort for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Charlie. Please post this in the Rainbow Bridge section. More people will see it if it is in that section. This forum can provide great support at such a tragic time. Holding you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry, I know the heartache. Godspeed good boy.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Charlie. He was such a beautiful boy and I love his name.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know the 2nd guessing is hard, did it many times with Allie but that's because our heart is hurting so much. In the end we know we did the right thing .. So sorry for your loss. Its hard to say goodbye when we love them so much. Hugs...


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Omg. I'm so so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! So sorry. It definitely sounded like it was the right thing to do, there is no guilt in that! He is out of pain, you're absolutely right. Precious boy...


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

*Thank you for all your kind thoughts!!*

Thanks for the nice words!!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

You did the right thing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I am sure you did the right thing and Charlie is with all of our beloved pets at the Rainbow Bridge!
I added Charlie's name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4518585
I am so very sorry!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie, it's always so hard to have to make that final awful decision even when we know in our hearts it is the right thing to do.

Your happy memories of your lives will help you through this sad time
You're giving me a special gift,
so sorrowfully endowed
And through these last few cherished days
your courage makes me proud

But really love is knowing
when your best friend is in pain
and understanding the earthly acts
will only be in vain

So looking deep into your eyes
beyond, into your soul
I see, in you the magic that will
once more make me whole

The strength that your possess
is why I look to you today
to do this thing that must be done
for it is the only way

That strength is why I followed you
and chose you as my friend
And why I've loved you all these years
my partner ' til the end

Please understand just what this gift 
you're giving, means to me
It gives me back the strength I've lost
and all my dignity.

You take a stand on my behalf
for that is what friends do
And I know that what you do is right
for I believe it too

So, one last time I breathe your scent
and through your hand I feel
the courage that's within you too
now grant me this appeal.

Cut the leash that holds me here
Dear friend and let me run, once more
a strong and steady dog
My pain and struggle done.

And don't despair my passing
for I won't be far away
Forever here within your heart
And memory I shall stay

I'll be watching over you
your ever faithful friend
And in your memories I will run
A young dog once again
(author unknown to me)

Run free and fast and sleep softly Charlie


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I an so sorry for your loss of Charlie. It really touched me because he passed on my Thor's birthday. You did the right thing, and while of course you feel the pain of his passing at this time, take comfort in the fact that you gave him a beautiful life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That is so heartbreaking. RIP Charlie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

May 8th. was a sad day, I know how you feel, maybe Charlie and our Rookie crossed the bridge at the same time. Rookie went to the bridge at 3:10 PM, Thursday, May 8, 2014, may both Charlie and Rookie rest in peace.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Run free sweet boy, find my boys and play until we all meet again over the bridge.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

My Deepest Sympathy on your loss. It's a tough decision for us to help our fur babies cross over but the love you had for Charlie to spare him any more pain is the most unselfishness of loves. He was very lucky to be loved and cared for by you and you were very lucky to be loved by him. RIP dear Charlie.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our hearts go out to you. My wife & I both feel your loss.
Today is the second anniversary of the loss of our Emma.
We lost her to pancreatic cancer, on Mother's day 2012.

Mike D


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Both Paul and Rookie's Dad you have our deepest sympathies. Take some comfort in knowing that you did right by them and they could not have had better humans in their lives.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, it is one of the hardest decision you have to make being a dog owner...!!!
May Charlie RIP...


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very sorry to read this Paul.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sincerely sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

*Thanks to all!!*

Thanks for all of you that have commented. Its appreciated. Worthy is totally confused. Took him to the park and he circled the car and other cars in the parking lot and did not want to go for a walk. Seemed he was waiting for Charlie to come as well 
Was very sad to see Worthy so confused. Seems to be better now.
Thanks again for all the comments.

Paul


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

Soo sorry about your Rookie as well. He sure looked like a nice dog!!
Paul


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Aw, that's hard to see Worthy so confused. They grieve too. Our Courage is still sometimes looking for Jack after seven weeks, however, it's gotten a lot better. Courage and Worthy, the names seem like they should be buds Sending Hugs!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep. The siblings just don't get it ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Charlie.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It was the right thing to do. But that doesn't make it any easier:'(


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I fully understand the second guessing as we experienced the same with our Seger on March 23rd. I still play it over in my mind every day. In the end though, they trust us to do the best by them and our love for them allows us to do that, as difficult as it is. Rest peacefully Charlie. Lots of hugs for Worthy XO
Carol


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

*Thanks for the comments*

Thanks to all for your nice words. Worthy is doing much better and we will be OK!!

Paul


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss. Run free Charlie! You are loved so much


----------

